
Google Will Now Auto-Delete Some User Data – If You Ask - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-01/google-will-now-auto-delete-some-user-data-if-you-ask
======
drukenemo
I just don't trust Google enough, period. Yes, I can delete data from their
servers (maybe), but has it allowed governmental agencies to collect it first?
The question is as simple as that.

